# Animal Crossing amiibo leaked



## Justin (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Amissapanda (Jun 14, 2015)

There goes my wallet again.

Thanks, Nintendo.

And this furthers my suspicions/hopes of an AC Wii U title on the horizon.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 14, 2015)

OMG THIS BASICALLY CONFIRMS ANIMAL CROSSING U


----------



## Aozz202x (Jun 14, 2015)

Animal Crossing U confirmed?


----------



## Rasumii (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh cool! Would love a Wii U version. <3


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

TOM NOOK THO


----------



## Espionage (Jun 14, 2015)

Shut up and take my MONEY! hehe


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

omfg those are adorable


----------



## spamurai (Jun 14, 2015)

Just saw this on Twitter and updated my Instagram.
I hate to say it, but I think this is the best evidence we've had of a Wii-U title...
Which is kinda annoying with not having a Wii-U AND hoping to buy HHD + all 100 Amiibo cards already xD
I was convinced there wasn't going to be a Wii-U, now I'm no so sure...


----------



## Truffle (Jun 14, 2015)

Really excited to watch the E3 Digital Event now. Hopefully we'll be getting AC: Wii U! I'll spend so much money on everything though.


----------



## SweetMopy (Jun 14, 2015)

This is the first I'm hearing of this.....ugg there goes another $60 bucks. Maybe they will sell them in a set like they did with Splatoon, so they are a bit more affordable. You essentially got one amiibo free with the Splatoon pack. Also, I honestly didn't think there would be an Animal Crossing wiiU, but now I think it's inevitable. I don't think they would release amiibos just for Happy Home Designer especially since I think most people will be purchasing the cards for that game.


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 14, 2015)

Animal Crossing Wii U has to forthcoming!

Heck to the yes! I'm am max hyped!


----------



## Bosca (Jun 14, 2015)

Omg no, now I want amiibos. If I was to get these tho, I'd want Villager and Pac-man too lol.


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2015)

All I see is a pic of Mario ****ers fml


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 14, 2015)

Jake. said:


> All I see is a pic of Mario ****ers fml



Yeah, same here. I dun geddit


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> Yeah, same here. I dun geddit



I realized it's coz I'm jub linked directly from the site, and didn't upload the image elsewhere. So when the site took down the image, the pic changed. Which also adds to this being valid so swag


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 14, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I realized it's coz I'm jub linked directly from the site, and didn't upload the image elsewhere. So when the site took down the image, the pic changed. Which also adds to this being valid so swag



oh
well then
I think I found the thing being talked about


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't see it. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> I realized it's coz I'm jub linked directly from the site, and didn't upload the image elsewhere. So when the site took down the image, the pic changed. Which also adds to this being valid so swag


That explains everything. Wait until tomorrow everyone for those who didn't see it.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 14, 2015)

Luckily I saved the image earlier for those that haven't seen it xD


----------



## Boccages (Jun 14, 2015)

Those are adorable. I'd love to get them all. I want the garden shop tenant in amiibo form.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

I want them all :I


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 14, 2015)

spamurai said:


> Luckily I saved the image earlier for those that haven't seen it xD
> 
> View attachment 99886


No NL villager amiibo? Oh well, still cool.


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Jun 14, 2015)

I haven't seen them?


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

I think everybody knows that this doesn't really confirm a Wii U AC

They could just be for the new AC 3DS game coming out


----------



## inkling (Jun 14, 2015)

ahhh those look so cute!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 14, 2015)

As much as I want to say they are cute, this isn't enough to decide that I'd want to buy _Happy Home Designer_; I'd rather not pay extra money on amiibos (unless there aren't a lot and are inexpensive) unless I really am convinced the game is going to be really good (to my liking that is).  Of course, then there is the collector side of me that usually likes to try to complete a collection of something.  <.<.  If I did know whether or not I want to buy _Happy Home Designer_ at this point in time, part of me would want all of the villagers to be amiibos or at least my favorites, while the other part of me wants as little as possible because of not   having a real job.


----------



## Murray (Jun 14, 2015)

gotta catch em all!!!


----------



## KittenLovesJamJam (Jun 14, 2015)

*I have no idea what this is... but it makes me wonder... *




http://tane.us/nintendo/

*Each time I REFRESH, something new pops up? XD*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*And here's another spoiler if it's legit. *
 SPOILER ALERT.
REGGIE FILS-AIME
"Animal Crossing: New Leaf was a massive success for Nintendo, with over 9 million copies sold worldwide to date.

Now, for the first time, the series goes HD with a brand new entry exclusively on Wii U.

[ANIMAL CROSSING: FAMILIAR FIELDS TRAILER]

REGGIE FILS-AIME
Animal Crossing: Familiar Fields will be immediately recognisable to anyone who?s been playing the 3DS game. A little too recognisable, in fact.

It?s not identical, mind you. The message board in your town is now populated by Miiverse drawings. Um, and that?s it.

Actually, it isn?t. Here?s another surprise.

As well as all 1226 pieces of furniture in Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Familiar Fields adds another 3000 new pieces, ranging from new Splatoon-themed furniture to a selection of beds based on those found in famous prisons around the world.

Even better, every single piece of furniture in the game can only be acquired by scanning its own amiibo.

That?s right, we?re happy to announce that we?ve entered a multi-million dollar partnership with IKEA, meaning players will be able to buy Animal Crossing: Familiar Fields furniture amiibo at any IKEA store in the world."

Taken from via link. http://tiredoldhack.com/2015/06/12/nintendo-e3-2015-digital-event-exclusive-script-leak/


----------



## Fandabidozi (Jun 14, 2015)

I just finally got my Villager Amiibo, so can't wait to pick these up also.
Surely, there must be a AC WiiU announcement incoming. I. Can. Not. Wait!
What if Regie said at the end of the E3 announcement, '...and it's ready to download now on the eShop'
My head would explode! In a nice way.


----------



## Venn (Jun 14, 2015)

I just don't know what to say about this.
But I don't believe them partnering up with IKEA...
That just seems to much or something..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 14, 2015)

KittenLovesJamJam said:


> *I have no idea what this is... but it makes me wonder... *
> 
> View attachment 99894
> 
> ...


99% sure that is fake. Just look at those other games


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 14, 2015)

Venice said:


> I just don't know what to say about this.
> But I don't believe them partnering up with IKEA...
> That just seems to much or something..



Agreed.  Since the source isn't from a nintendo source or an official gaming magazine website or something, it probably is false.  I admit I kind of believed this when I first read this... ><

If this was true, maybe IKEA would want to be in the picture to advertise its furniture in the game?


----------



## KittenLovesJamJam (Jun 14, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> 99% sure that is fake. Just look at those other games



*Yeah, probably is especially with the new titles that got inputted each time i refreshed. The E3 script leak though, that I'm not sure about. o.o*


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2015)

Venice said:


> I just don't know what to say about this.
> But I don't believe them partnering up with IKEA...
> That just seems to much or something..





ObeseMudkipz said:


> 99% sure that is fake. Just look at those other games





Dunquixote said:


> Agreed.  Since the source isn't from a nintendo source or an official gaming magazine website or something, it probably is false.  I admit I kind of believed this when I first read this... ><
> 
> If this was true, maybe IKEA would want to be in the picture to advertise its furniture in the game?





KittenLovesJamJam said:


> *Yeah, probably is especially with the new titles that got inputted each time i refreshed. The E3 script leak though, that I'm not sure about. o.o*


yea cool did any of u like... bother to read the E3 board??
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?296097-Nintendo-EThree-leeked-line-up!!1!!1!!


----------



## KittenLovesJamJam (Jun 14, 2015)

Jake. said:


> yea cool did any of u like... bother to read the E3 board??
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?296097-Nintendo-EThree-leeked-line-up!!1!!1!!



*Alas, EVERYTHING MAKES SENSE. I CAN'T WAIT. huhu.*


----------



## Murray (Jun 15, 2015)

These could easily be for happy home designer, so I don't see how it instantly confirms acwiiu (this year at least).

Here's hoping tho


----------



## Boccages (Jun 15, 2015)

If they do NOT announce an Animal Crossing for Wii U on tuesday, with all the hints (Animal Crossing Plaza, Animal Crossing MK8, Animal Crossing characters on the image that first announced amiibos a year ago, the Miiverse post in january about creating an Animal Crossing Info community, the AC amiibo cards, the interview with the Splatoon producer in which he said it would be hard to say when an AC game would come to Wii U and now the AC amiibo figurines) it would disappoint a lot of people.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 15, 2015)

Did they say which one? If not, I hope it's Tom Nook or Isabelle!


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Did they say which one? If not, I hope it's Tom Nook or Isabelle!



its tom nook, k.k. slider, isabelle, and mabel


----------



## Javocado (Jun 15, 2015)

where the *** is Bob amiibo


----------



## matt (Jun 15, 2015)

We already know there are npc character on the amiibo cards for hhd
Why bring out a figure if it already exists in card form?
To serve another purpose. That purpose is simple
Animal Crossing Wii U


----------



## spamurai (Jun 15, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> I want them all :I


Me too 



Jarrad said:


> I think everybody knows that this doesn't really confirm a Wii U AC
> 
> They could just be for the new AC 3DS game coming out


Maybe, maybe not, but it makes me suspicious of a title that I was sure wasn't going to be released xD



matt said:


> We already know there are npc character on the amiibo cards for hhd
> Why bring out a figure if it already exists in card form?
> To serve another purpose. That purpose is simple
> Animal Crossing Wii U


Exactly. This is exactly what I'm thinking... Whether or not there's a Wii-U title, these amigo won't be used with HHD I don't think anyway xD


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> There goes my wallet again.
> 
> Thanks, Nintendo.
> 
> And this furthers my suspicions/hopes of an AC Wii U title on the horizon.


lol



Esphas said:


> OMG THIS BASICALLY CONFIRMS ANIMAL CROSSING U


lol


Aozz202x said:


> Animal Crossing U confirmed?


lol


Rasumii said:


> Oh cool! Would love a Wii U version. <3


lol


spamurai said:


> Just saw this on Twitter and updated my Instagram.
> I hate to say it, but I think this is the best evidence we've had of a Wii-U title...
> Which is kinda annoying with not having a Wii-U AND hoping to buy HHD + all 100 Amiibo cards already xD
> I was convinced there wasn't going to be a Wii-U, now I'm no so sure...


lol


Truffle said:


> Really excited to watch the E3 Digital Event now. Hopefully we'll be getting AC: Wii U! I'll spend so much money on everything though.


lol


MotaroRIP said:


> Animal Crossing Wii U has to forthcoming!
> 
> Heck to the yes! I'm am max hyped!


lol



lol u guys r funny


----------



## tokkio (Jun 17, 2015)

i have no more money to spend on games


----------



## spamurai (Jun 18, 2015)

Jake. said:


> lol
> 
> 
> lol
> ...



lol


----------



## matt (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm literally skint 
Who wants to buy my tb... Oh wait there's a rule


----------

